# Elven adventure -Stonehavens 3rd KS



## ShogunAssassin (Oct 18, 2013)

First came the dwarfs then the terrible gnomes! Now the elves are here

Link: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2087444096/elven-adventurers-box-set












theres greens in the updates I have both the dwarfs and gnomes and they are really detailed great looking minis, take the time to check it out!


----------

